# North Texas



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck folks.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open is triple two retired. All throw right to left. Left hand bird first at around 200 Yrds, throw into dry cattails, middle bird 75, throw across ditch into weeds infront of small tank. Right flyer 275 shot into year in sparse grass. Mixed results so far.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Got word the Qual is a double. Flyer is a hen pheasant at 300+, memory bird is a cock pheasant at about 175 and retired. Tough sledding.

Good luck and see some of you tomorrow.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

savage25xtreme said:


> Got word the Qual is a double. Flyer is a hen pheasant at 300+, memory bird is a cock pheasant at about 175 and retired. Tough sledding.
> 
> Good luck and see some of you tomorrow.


I was told 7 pick ups and 12 dogs back to the second series. 1,3,4,5,6,8,13,14,15,17,20,21.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Brandon Bromley said:


> I was told 7 pick ups and 12 dogs back to the second series. 1,3,4,5,6,8,13,14,15,17,20,21.


Congrats on your dog making it back then, good luck on the blind.

My buddy was one of the dogs that didn't make it back so I'm out of updates.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

29 back in open to landblind.
2,3,5,6,9,12,13,15-17,21,24,26,28,30,33-38,42,46,48-51,54,56


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Qual callbacks: 3,5,13,15,17,20


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Jacob is your Beans at this trial?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Good Luck to all of my friends!!!!

Angie


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

gmhr1 said:


> Jacob is your Beans at this trial?


No ma'am. Next week @ Port Arthur & then several more this fall/winter.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No ma'am. Next week @ Port Arthur & then several more this fall/winter.


Jacob, Ernie is still in.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes sir. I would not be the least bit surprised if he wins. I really like that dog. I wish he was mine.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Qual
1st- 13
2nd- 5
3rd- 15
4th- 3


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats frank price on 2 place. 
Congrats martha mccool on the win


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks to Waterblind. 21 dogs.
5,9,12, 13,15,16,17,21,24,26,28,30,33,34,37:38,42,46,50,51,56


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Good going Dawni...another 3rd in the Qual and only the second time running her!!

congrats!

Barb and Jerry


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to the Qual placements/jams.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Fizz wins the open and qualifies for the National. Congratulations Karl and Judy!


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Congratulations to Martha on the Qual win! Way to go Dawni and Ice with 3rd!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Am placements;
1 30 Tubbs/M Russel
2 12 Slider/ Hays
3 18 Raimey/Boley
4 16 Jefe/West
RJ 20
Jams, 2,33,37,38


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Martha McCool on your Q WIN!

Tubby is showing his true colors, Martha Russell, and his favorite appears to be BLUE! Congratulations!

Way to go, Lauren, on your AM SECOND with Slider! 

rita and Slider Jr. (Seaside's Boss Oyster)


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open results?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Am placements;
> 1 30 Tubbs/M Russel
> 2 12 Slider/ Hays
> 3 18 Raimey/Boley
> ...


WOW!!!! Congrats to everyone. Especially to Ed A and Mike Boley for getting a ribbon with 2 dogs.. Yea!!!

Angie


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Tom Watson said:


> Open results?


All I know is Cash got a 4th.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Big congrats to Tim and Jefe on the Am 4th.

Congrats to the Qual placements and to the judges for setting up fair challenging tests that were fun to run. Really nice job.

fp


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Rita! He was a good boy this weekend and I was proud to be on the mat for 8 out of 8 all age series. 

Slider is honored that you named his son after him! 

Congratulations to all the placements and completions. Way to go Martha and Tubby, what a cool young dog! Fun trial with nice weather and good friends.

Thanks to the NTRC for a well run trial and thanks to the judges for giving up a weekend so we could run. Also thanks to my NT friends for a fun pre-trial training day!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

MikeBoley said:


> Am placements;
> 1 30 Tubbs/M Russel
> *2 12 Slider/ Hays*
> 3 18 Raimey/Boley
> ...


Congrats Lauren and Slider, making the Aggie alums look good this weekend,along with beating Baylor....

Hook em Horns regards


----------



## Dale Dawson (Apr 22, 2010)

Results Posted on Entry Express.

Thank you to everyone who attended this weekend and helped make the NTRC 2011 Fall Field Trial a success.

Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Another great job by guys and gals at N. Texas Club, putting on a trial in a drought. 

Thanks to all the judges who did a great job and gave up a weekend and more to judge for us.

Congrats to all the winners and near winners. A fun weekend.

Team Stubby


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all! Way to go Martha, Lauren, Mike, Tim and everyone!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

dr_dog_guy said:


> Fizz wins the open and qualifies for the National. Congratulations Karl and Judy!


Huge Congratulations to Judy, Karl....and "Fizz" !!

Judy


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

A special shout out to Shayne Mehringer for the Am Jam. It is good to see your name in lights - keep it up.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats Slider!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks, to the crew at NTRC. Another nice trial. Judges thank you for you hard work, great test. Congrats to all those who placed and jamed.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

And Glenda, Billie, and Karl for the 2nd. I didn't realize Billie placed until I looked on Entryh Express.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Excellent job done by NTRC and by the judges!

Congrats on all the placements!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

MikeBoley said:


> Am placements;
> 1 30 Tubbs/M Russel
> 2 12 Slider/ Hays
> 3 18 Raimey/Boley
> ...


Congrats to Martha and the young 2 year old Tubbs!! Your Mom Windy is very, very proud of you..... keep up the good work!!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

The rest of the story - Lauren was also one of only two amateurs that went to the last series of the open- she is definitely a very good amateur with a very, very nice young dog. She has excellent control on the line with her dogs and gets the most out of them- good going Lauren! And of course congrats to all who participated and had a 'good' weekend!


----------

